# pics of my ride



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

hi guys have a look here at my 1999 primera GT at.

www.cardomain.com/id/gtukp11

And Kev Sek's P11 GTT at www.P11-GT.co.uk

Hope you like them.


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

I love ur car!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

alright, some international members' rides. Nice lookinf primera


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ride man. Love the wheels too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah, man, really nice looking. The body kit really streamlines things.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey I see U made it over from G20.net.. So have U figured out wut you're going to do about your rear bumper???


----------

